
Location Aware: Smart Rollout for Yahoo! Fire Eagle - cawel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/location_aware_smart_rollout_f.php
======
cawel
Yahoo has probably learned from the privacy issues that Facebook's Beacon has
gone through.

Plus, in the context of the probable Microsoft takeover, it reminds us how
different the cultures between Microsoft and Yahoo are: Yahoo being naturally
more committed to open standards.

------
hwork
checked out the API, seemed pretty solid. Not that I know much about APIs, but
in that I could get a hello world (aka, find my location) within 20 minutes.

